# acer hotkey app problem



## helihog (Jul 25, 2007)

Hello everybody! i just joined up and i am so glad that i did,here is my problem i have a Acer 9410 laptop when i start it up it loads ok to a certain point and then a hotkey app error comes up and says microsoft is trying to fix it and then it says it cant and you have to push the close button to finnish loading.Anybody have any ideas please let me know..thanks Kevin


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Kevin

The original 9410 series shipped with Windows XP -- did yours? Or did yours ship with Vista?

If you installed Vista as an upgrade, you'll need to grab the Vista versions of the Acer handy-dandy programs that control things like power management, hotkeys, special grid displays, system backup & recovery, etc. --- from the Acer website. Once you have the new versions in, you might also want to create a new system-image with the Acer eRecovery programs --- this can create a Vista Recovery Disk to make any future Recoveries an easy task.

Here's the download page for your Aspire 9410 --- you'll want most of the downloads with Vista mentioned --- http://www.acerpanam.com/flex/acerdrivers/bin/drivers.html?CFID=2965328&CFTOKEN=34297672

Nice looking laptop - integrated webcam, full keyboard and ten-key, the works!

Best of luck
. . . Gary

P.S. ... Alas, I double-checked my link to the downloads: you'll have to select "Notebook", then "Aspire 9410" to see the list.


----------



## helihog (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi Gary! Thanks so much for your help sorry i did not say in my question yes it was shipped with vista home premium.I just bought the laptop two months ago and other than the hotkey glitch its been great!.What do you think of Vista?...Thanks again for all of your help..Kevin


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi again

If you're still under warranty with your Acer (which I imagine includes a few free phone calls) -- give them a call and ask which of the Vista downloads and patches on their support website for your model has the best chance of fixing your hotkey error.

My guess would be one of these:
Launch Manager 2.0.05
Acer eSettings Management for Vista
Acer Empowering Technology for Vista
Acer ePower for Vista

But I'm just guessing: their techs may have had some experience with your error & have just the patch you need. 
_________

Another approach would be to look in your EventViewer logs (in the "Administrative Tools" in Control Panel) and see if there's enough exact information for your error - it might be that a service required for your hotkeys to work isn't set to run at startup.
_________

Overall, I've enjoyed testing and using Vista. I've been testing it out off and on since it was in beta, and now have a Home Premium installation here on my test machine (along with Windows XP & Mandriva Linux - which I might swap with a Solaris install soon). I very much like the improved security for IE7 - what took them so long to come up with a workable Protected Mode? It should have been there long ago. Even so, it's a welcome improvement. I dearly wish they'd include the ability to make a bootable Recovery disk image in the Home versions of Vista (they didn't = it's in the Business & Ultimate versions). [However, Acer took care of Microsoft's oversight: they included disk-imaging software in their eRecovery software]

Driver support for the 32-bit version is pretty good - but not so hot for the 64-bit version. Software compatibility is spotty = not too unusual, considering the amount of low-level changes. I haven't had any trouble, even though I installed Vista on very modest hardware (an Athlon Barton 2500+, in a Via KT-600 motherboard, with a gb of PC2700 system memory & an older AGP Radeon).

One nitpik that I'll likely find a workaround for (but haven't had time to look for one just yet) --- the way the old folders "tree" view displays in the reworked Windows Explorer in Vista is a little annoying: I don't like how it bounces back and forth and you navigate around, or how it likes to temporarily hide the markings that usually show in front of the various folders. I'm hoping it's a simple interface tweak.

I haven't extensively tested Aero much - I'm not much partial to transparent frames - I think opaque is easier to read (my eyes aren't all that young anymore, either). The design of the windows is very nice, transparent or not. 

And Vista has been stable for me throughout all of my testing: no exciting errors or crashes to make me invent new and ingenious ways to curse our lovable Microsoft programmers  - - - I've actually been happy with most versions of Windows throughout the years (one of my favorites was actually "Windows for Workgroups" [Windows 3.11] --- my least favorite, no surprise, was Windows ME - though I did manage to tame the beast for the few customers I had that wanted it).

Hope your hotkeys are OK soon - pretty slick magic some of them do.
Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## helihog (Jul 25, 2007)

Gary you say your old but i can see you are very wise lol.Thanks again for your advice, i fired off an email to acers customers service so only time will tell.It looks like you run everything but Apple, its hard to stay ahead of all the new electronics out there!.Do you have a digital camera?they sure have come along way 8 to 10 mega pixals some even have more,it was tough giving up my nikon slr but digital is the way to go.I live in a small town in northern bc and i work for a helicopter skiing company lots of fun!.How about yourself have you lived in california long? I was actually born in Alaska way back in 63.Anyway Gary sorry for yakin for so long thanks again...Kevin


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Kevin

Sounds good: I'm interested to see if Acer has a patch or workaround.

[I've been in So. California most of the time since 1958 (I was four then) - born across the river from St. Louis on Scott Air Force Base in Illinois. You're in the right place during these warm times = how's about sending down some of that cool clear Canadian air this way?  Enjoy!]
. . . Gary


----------

